
Amazon Confirms Tote's Demise, But Doesn't Say Why - lotusleaf1987
http://emoney.allthingsd.com/20110301/amazon-confirms-totes-demise-but-doesnt-say-why/
======
sixtofour
Avoiding a presence, or _nexus_ in every state would be one motivation.

~~~
tlack
I wonder if they could avoid the tax penalties of having a presence in every
state by structuring the local delivery service as a separate entity that does
local deliveries for any ebusiness that stocks their products in a given
warehouse in certain cities, plugs in to their API, and pays a set of fees. In
other words, turn their business inside out in a way similar to Amazon AWS.

